# [Verkaufe] Crysis 3 und/oder Bioshock Infinite Steam Key



## DebianCore (7. Februar 2013)

Hey,

Das diese Spiele "NICHT" auf dem Index stehen, biete ich diese hier an.

verkaufe durch eine Aktion von AMD/ATI die Spiele Crysis 3 und Bioshock Infinite.
Da ich von diesen Spielen wenig halte, ich aber eine gute Grafikkarte brauchte, entschied ich mich für das "Bundle". 

Angebot: 
 1x Crysis 3 - 45€
 1x Bioshock - 49 €

Bundle: 90 € (Beinhaltet Crysis und Bioshock)

Bezahlung erfolgt am Besten über Paypal oder Überweisung! 
Sobald das Geld bezahlt ist, erhaltet ihr eine E-Mail mit den Keys. 

Nicht zu vergessen ist, dass die Games erst veröffentlicht werden und ihr mit Sicherheit schonmal runterladen könnt, aber nicht Spielen.
Sollte aber denke ich jedem klar sein! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DebianCore

Habe den Code aktiviert. 
Hier der Auszug aus der Mail:


```
Crysis 3 - EA Origin download

We will be sending you a download code for Crysis 3 as soon as the code is available. You will receive a follow up email that contains a game key that will grant you access to this amazing PC game.

Crysis 3 release date is on or before February 19, 2013*
(actual release date will vary by country)
```


```
BioShock Infinite - Steam Download

We will be sending you a download code for BioShock Infinite as soon as the code is available. You will receive a follow up email that contains a game key that will grant you access to this amazing PC game.

BioShock Infinite release date is on or before March 26, 2013*
(actual release date will vary by country)
```

Sobald die Codes ankommen, werde ich diese selbstverständlich weiterschicken!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DebianCore (8. Februar 2013)

Update Bild!


----------

